# 260 Rem?



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok so I have a .243, 30-30, 308, 30-06, 270, & 300wm. Would a 260 Rem be to much more overlap? As I age, I'm finding that I enjoy shooting my 300wm less and less. However, nothing can match the performance Ive been getting out of it. So, I guess I'm looking for a gun that can match or exceed the ballistics I'm getting with my 300wm without the recoil. I will admit I haven't spent a lot of time messing with loads for my .270 yet as its only a couple months old but one of the reasons I bought it was the fact that they didn't have the 260 in stock. Another gun up for consideration would be the .264wm but again high recoil. I reload all my own ammo so ammo cost is not a huge factor to me. Obvious things that stick out to me with the .260 is SD & BC of even 120gr bullets compared to other calibers.

Curious what you guys think.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Buy the new Savage in 6.5 Creedmore. Sweet to the max and would fit nicely into your lineup. Great for guys who are getting older and appreciate the finer things in life.----SS


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I thought about the Creedmore but after reading this article http://demigodllc.com/articles/6.5-shootout-260-6.5x47-6.5-creedmoor/ I'm leaning toward the .260 again.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

.260 is pretty close to the 6.5x55, a very popular caliber world wide. Either of them I'd love to own and would fit nicely in your current list of calibers. 7mm-08 might work its way in there too.

Really either would be fine and alot of fun to own. 


-DallanC


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I do like the Swede but was hoping to stay with a short action. I think if I were going to go with a long action I would end up with the 264wm. I actually find myself wishing I had gone with the 7mm-08 rather than my 308 back when I bought it. The .308 is a great gun don't get me wrong, but I had the .30cal covered pretty good already when I got it. My daughter prefers to shoot the .243 over the .308 due to the lighter recoil. I'm kinda thinking the .260 could replace the .308 as her hunting rifle. I really like the Remington 7 in .260 which is about the same exact size as the .308 she has now. Dallen would you take the 7mm-08 over the .260?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Well I'm a bit enamored with the 7mm08 after my 12 year old boy bought one for himself earlier this year. I spent alot of time reloading for it and truth be told, I really like it. Its only 100fps under a .280, and its a SA.

In your lineup though, as you already have a 308 I'd go for the .260... or heck, maybe toss a .257 Roberts in there for giggles. If you plan to get rid of the .308 then I'd lean more towards the 7mm08.

Six of one, half a dozen of the other... either way there are no real negatives either way, both are fine, fun proven calibers.


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Great article. What made you shy away from the Creedmore?----SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Bo0YaA said:


> I do like the Swede but was hoping to stay with a short action. I think if I were going to go with a long action I would end up with the 264wm. I actually find myself wishing I had gone with the 7mm-08 rather than my 308 back when I bought it. The .308 is a great gun don't get me wrong, but I had the .30cal covered pretty good already when I got it. My daughter prefers to shoot the .243 over the .308 due to the lighter recoil. I'm kinda thinking the .260 could replace the .308 as her hunting rifle. I really like the Remington 7 in .260 which is about the same exact size as the .308 she has now. Dallen would you take the 7mm-08 over the .260?


I would take the 7-08 over the 260 for big game hunting. -----SS


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

But if you get the 7mm do you then have to buy a subaru??


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Springville Shooter said:


> I would take the 7-08 over the 260 for big game hunting. -----SS


Interesting, with the SD of the bullets offered for the .260 I wouldn't shy away from anything in North America. I think what made me a little shy about the Creedmore was the cost of brass. I can turn my own brass for the .260 out of some of my .243 or even 308 brass. Like I said I do like the 7mm-08 and would really consider it due mostly to the bullet options available. However for just being a flat out shooter, all my charts say the .260 will compete ballistically with my 300win other than energy. The reality is, when it comes to energy, how dead is dead at 500-600 yards. Here is another article that keeps pushing me along, page 2 has the best info. http://demigodllc.com/articles/the-case-for-260-remington/?p=1


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Mavis13 said:


> But if you get the 7mm do you then have to buy a subaru??


Umm I know I shouldn't say this but...I own a Subaru lol. It is my wifes car but none the less there is a Subaru in the driveway :grin:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Soooo... this whole discussion started with you staring at the BC of the .260 bullets right? Just want to throw out something to consider... just say'n: one of the most impressive hunting bullet BCs is coming to market. 

Nosler has a new ultra long range 150grn .270 Accubond with a BC of .625!!!

Think on that for a bit !


-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Holy smokes, I just checked and Nosler released more info for other calibers (.277" was the only caliber they had available in this when I first learned of it). The new 30 cal bullet has a BC of *.730 !!! *
*



Caliber Weight G1 BC G7 BC
6.5mm 129gr .561 .285
270 cal 150gr .625 .317
7mm 150gr .611 .309
7mm 168gr .652 .353
7mm 175gr .672 .364
30 cal 190gr .640 .325
30 cal 210gr .730 .366

Click to expand...

*-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

What about the 6.5x284? It seems to be the up and comer for the default in long range and a very tolerable recoil. Not a short action, but seems to fit most of your other criteria fairly well.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I would love a 6.5x284 but putting a new barrel on every 600-800 rounds seems like to much work. It sounds like I need to spend more time working up loads for my .270. Personally, I just don't see how even with the ultra high BC 30cal bullet, the 308 or even 30-06 can compete with the .270 let alone the .260. The bullet weight it just to high for either of them to get a good push right from the start. Putting that bullet in my 300wm on the other hand would make it quite a shooter. But I would still have to deal with the heavy recoil. I do see a .260 in my future or maybe even a 7mm-08 but not until Ive tried all the loads that show promise for my .270.

Thanks for all the input guys, Its always good to hear others opinions.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a brand new 6.5 Grendel that you can buy...


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

The .260 achieves that optimum balance between down range performance, recoil and accuracy. Buy it - and you will only see all the others in your rear view mirror.

Certainly the .270 can handle 150 grain bullets; inadvisable for the .260. That having been said if you take a .260 factory 140 grain vs the ever popular 130 grain in the .270, the .260 starts to outperform the .270 before long unveiling an inefficiency germane to the longer cartridges. A short action cartridge in a rifle that is lighter, recoils less, barks less than the neighbors in-laws, and still looks like a .270 after about 150 meters is, well, one tight ship.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> I would take the 7-08 over the 260 for big game hunting. -----SS


Why? I'm still on the fence thinking I'd like a .260 but keep going back to the 7mmo8

Also is a higher bc number better than a lower number?


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

swbuckmaster said:


> Why? I'm still on the fence thinking I'd like a .260 but keep going back to the 7mmo8
> 
> Also is a higher bc number better than a lower number?


yes, higher BC number = less affected by wind and flatter trajectory.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Bax* said:


> I have a brand new 6.5 Grendel that you can buy...


Little brother to the .260, if I were looking to get into the AR platform, that's the only way I would do it.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

swbuckmaster said:


> Why? I'm still on the fence thinking I'd like a .260 but keep going back to the 7mmo8
> 
> Also is a higher bc number better than a lower number?


Don't get me wrong, they are both good choices and very similar. Basically, the 7-08 is ballistically identical to the 260 only with 20 grains more bullet weight. This is illustrated when comparing the 260 with a 130 Accubond and a 7-08 with a 150 Ballistic tip. The 7MM also gives you the option of bigger medicine in the form of a 160 Accubond or partition at nearly 2800 fps. I would consider this plenty of gun to take anything in North America at modest ranges. When loading light for chitlens, nothing beats the 120 grain Ballistic Tip in the 7-08.

When comparing BC, the bigger numbers are better.---SS


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Springville Shooter said:


> When loading light for chitlens, nothing beats the 120 grain Ballistic Tip in the 7-08---SS


Except maybe the 120gr Ballistic Tip in the .260 which has a better BC and SD :mrgreen: :O--O:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thats what makes the .260 vs 7mm-08 so tricky.... both have their value. But I would have to say that I would end up buying the 7mm-08 over the .260 purely because of firearm options. There just arent enough companies that make cool stuff in the .260


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Bo0YaA said:


> Except maybe the 120gr Ballistic Tip in the .260 which has a better BC and SD :mrgreen: :O--O:


Booya,
You are absolutely correct. If your target bullet is the 120 then the 6.5 is your number. The 7MM shines in the 150-160 range where it competes very well with the 6.5. Bullets larger than 140 are specialized in 6.5 so the choice between these two really lies in what you want your target weight to be. I would only recommend using 120's in the 7MM for light loads for those sensitive to recoil. The 260 offers nothing to compare to the 160 Accubond with a 530 BC at nearly 2800fps.

Target shooters often use the 6.5 due to it's high BC to recoil ratio. If I were building another 1000 yard target gun, it would be in 6MM or 6.5. For big game hunting, I prefer the characteristics of the 7MM and 30 cal.

There really is no right or wrong answer, but it is fun to explore the options. I personally love the .25's and they don't compare very well to anything!---SS


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Well I have to say you guys have some good points (which is why I asked) The more I read, the more I consider the 7-08. I guess what it comes down to is this, what is going to give me the best performance with the least recoil which I guess means the lightest bullet. If the .260 with 120gr BT is the answer than the next question is how much difference would my daughter see in recoil from the 130gr TTSX she uses now going 2900 fps out of her .308 vs a 120gr BT going 2900 out of a .260. Or a 120gr BT going 3000fps out of a 7-08. is it even worth it?

Oh and just for the sake of argument, although your right the .260 does not have a 160gr bullet with a 283SD and 531BC it does have a 140gr with a SD of 287 and BC of .612 and another that has a BC of .520 and a SD of .287 both of which can be pushed up to 3000fps. Now without putting the data into my calculator, I'm guessing those will spit out real close to the same result as the 7-08 will with the 160 AB. Just sayin lol


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Differences in recoil when shooting 120gr bullets would be totally dependent on the individual rifle. One other observation is that while there are many great target bullets for the 6.5, there are a better selection of hunting bullets in 7mm. At this point, my friend, I think you will just have to choose. Both are great and you can't go wrong. Already having a 308, the 260 might be a little less of a duplicate. Best of luck in your decision and keep us posted.------SS


----------



## brucifr (Sep 18, 2012)

257 Roberts? Or buy your 300 mag in a BAR.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Good article on the 7mmo8's performance
http://www.ballisticstudies.com/Knowledgebase/7mm-08+Remington.html


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Here's a question from a less than expert on firearms and ballistics. How would a .257 Weatherby mag play out in this card game? I have one, love the speed, accuracy and flat shooting, (for goats and deer or less) and the recoil is toleratable, but probably because it's an old Mark V and weighs approximately 64lbs. (not quite). I don't know why, but I've always been attracted to lots of powder with a tiny bullet. Kind of like a light car with a big block chevy!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

You hit it on the head in your post. The 257WM is like a hot rod car, really quick and not very efficient. The cartridges mentioned on this thread are ultra efficient meaning that you get the most performance for powder burned. I Love 25's and shoot a 25-06 Ackley which is similar to your Weatherby. Ballistic ally, 25 bullets don't compare we'll with those in 6mm, 6.5 or 270. You also identified what is great about the 25's in that they just seem to shoot great. I shoot 100gr Nosler Etips at 3500fps in mine and it just seems to hit everything that I aim at. 

If I were to enter a 25 into the discussion on this thread, it would be the 257 Roberts, especially the improved version. ----SS


----------



## Mauserwonk (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi guys.. I have built three 260 Remingtons on M-48 Mauser actions and for a light recoiling, accurate, long range rifle capable of easily taking Mulies it is a hard round to beat. I also have a 257 AI that thinks it is a 25-06 and have taken several deer with it, but in all honesty I like the performance and bullet selection of the 260 better for a deer rifle. The 257 shoots a bit flatter, but I prefer the slightly bigger bullets for deer. I have also lusted for a 7-08 for a long time, but I've never owned one. What I can say is that between my 260 rem and 7mm Mauser the 260 has far less recoil, and the 7-08 and 7X57 are pretty much ballistic twins. I prefer hornady 129 gn SST's from the 260. It does match the ballistics of a 300 WM with much less recoil. If that is what you are looking for I cant reccomend the 260 enough. I sometimes size 243 or 308 brass for it and with 24" barrel I am getting about 2900 fs with the 129 grainers, but I havent taken a lot of time trying to get more velocity out of it. It is a fantastic round, you can shoot it all day long and it will just leave you wanting more.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Well I ended up getting the .260 and plan on getting a load and stock ready for my daughter by next year. Problem is with the way she shoots her .308 its going to be tough to switch and match her accuracy at 200.


----------

